# Bình nước nóng lạnh Ariston 15l bộ ELCB độ an toàn cao cho người dùng



## nmhbnl

*Vì sao dùng bình nóng lạnh Ariston 15L chống giật an toàn*





​Việc bình tắm nóng lạnh bị hở điện dẫn đến nguy hại cho người dùng tràn ngập trên các phương tiện truyền thông tại chúng. Người mua hàng lo sợ về chất lượng, độ an toàn của bình tắm nóng lạnh hiện nay. Vì vậy model sản phẩm bình nước nóng thế hệ mới của Ariston ra đời: bình nóng lạnh Ariston 15L chống giật, … an toàn cho người sử dụng. Sản phẩm được thiết lập bộ chống giật an toàn _ELCB _có khả năng ngắt điện bất cứ khi nào hiện tượng rò rỉ điện thông qua cơ thể con người khi chạm phải các phần mạng điện của thiết bị.





​_Hệ thống ELCB _chống giật tự động ngắt điện nếu có sự cố hở điện, mang lại an toàn tới người dùng thoát khỏi khả năng bị cháy dẫn đến nổ bình. Đây là thiết bị rất tốt trong cuộc sống hiện đại, giúp đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng, đem lại cuộc sống tốt đẹp hơn.Bởi vậy, bình nóng lạnh có hệ thống ELCB là chuẩn mực của nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt.

*Những dòng bình tắm nóng lạnh có chống giật tốt*

Bình nóng lạnh Ariston 15L đều được cài bộ thiết bị ELCB bảo vệ người dùng khỏi hở điện làm chập cháy hoặc nổ bình. Ngoài ra, không những chỉ có bình 15 lít mà Ariston đều tích hợp sẵn nhiều công nghệ mới an toàn trên nhiều bình tắm nóng lạnh đã ra mắt hiện nay: bình nóng lạnh Ariston 20L, bình nóng lạnh Ariston 30L,…

Một vài bình tắm nóng lạnh thể tích 15 lít chống giật tốt:
• Bình nóng lạnh Ariston Andris Lux 15L
• Bình nóng lạnh Ariston Andris R 15L
• …..





​Ngoài thiết bị chống giật, bình nóng lạnh Ariston có hệ thống thanh đốt 2 lớp cảm ứng phát hiện sự cố và cảnh báo cho người sử dụng, thiết bị ổn định nhiệt tránh gây bỏng cho người sử dụng,…

Bình nước nóng lạnh Ariston luôn quan tâm đến mức độ an toàn của người sử dụng. Bằng công nghệ đột phá làm ra mẫu bình nước nóng mới đầy đủ tiện ích cho người dùng. Để tìm hiểu được mọi công nghệ của bình tắm nóng lạnh mang đến, bạn phải lựa chọn bình chính hãng 100% để đảm bảo chất lượng. Đến với SEABIG – trung tâm phân phối bình nước nóng Ariston chính hãng tại _391 Nguyễn Xiển – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội_ theo số hotline: 0964 140 808 hay tổng đài Ariston: 1900 636 798 để được tư vấn chọn mua sản phẩm tốt nhất.


----------

